# Audi S3 questions: G37 driver wanting an S3!



## rwd6mt (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi all, 

I currently drive a G37S RWD coupe 6MT. I like the car quite a bit. It is a fun and reliable car and I have had it for several years now but it has always had certain weaknesses that I am growing a little bit more tired of. The fuel economy is pretty bad, I get around 18-19 mpg of mixed driving and that gets worse if I drive it harder. The car has plenty of power but you have to rev out the engine a bit before it gives you power (need maybe 2.5-3k RPM at least), there isn’t much of any low end torque and the car is pretty heavy. Both the transmission and the engine are a little on the unrefined side, there is more vibration and harshness then you’d expect for a car in this class. I also drive in a lot of rush hour traffic and the heavy clutch of the G37 can get tiring.

Despite my complaints I still like the car quite a bit, but I am looking to get another car as a fun do it all daily driver. I’d like a car that is faster, more refined, more fuel efficient and something I don’t have to rev out to get the car moving. I’d also like something that feels very easy to drive quickly and something that is effortless. I’d like to stay below the $50k mark. So far my initial research has led me to the Audi S3. I love the way the car looks, and I love the idea of a practical AWD efficient dual clutch sedan. On paper I like what I see, but I’m wondering what the big gotchas are compared to the competition. 

1.	Is the interior quality up to the usual Audi level? Does it feel like an entry level Audi or is it up to par? 
2.	The car clearly accelerates fast given the nice 4.4 second 0-60 number, but how is the power delivery? Linear power and flat torque curve?
3.	Does it feel responsive at any rpm or is there some turbo lag? 
4.	Does it actually feel as quick in regular driving as the 0-60 and quarter mile times indicate or is that largely a bunch of lunch control and transmission magic? 
5.	Is the 2.0T silky smooth like a BMW N55 or the Audi 3.0T or does it have some of that 4 cylinder roughness? 
6.	What can one expect in terms of reliability from a modern Audi? 
7.	Is it advisable to buy or lease these cars?

One of the things I love about the G37 is I drive it hard all the time without ever worrying about the powertrain, they are pretty bulletproof. I previously almost bought a BMW 335i but those cars had such notoriously unreliable engines that I stayed clear of them. I hope the Audi S3 is at least reasonably reliable. I think I’d keep the G37 as a 2nd car since it is fun and I like having a rwd manual car and something that is very reliable too.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## DSTC-Off (May 24, 2015)

rwd6mt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I currently drive a G37S RWD coupe 6MT. I like the car quite a bit. It is a fun and reliable car and I have had it for several years now but it has always had certain weaknesses that I am growing a little bit more tired of. The fuel economy is pretty bad, I get around 18-19 mpg of mixed driving and that gets worse if I drive it harder. The car has plenty of power but you have to rev out the engine a bit before it gives you power (need maybe 2.5-3k RPM at least), there isn’t much of any low end torque and the car is pretty heavy. Both the transmission and the engine are a little on the unrefined side, there is more vibration and harshness then you’d expect for a car in this class. I also drive in a lot of rush hour traffic and the heavy clutch of the G37 can get tiring.
> 
> ...


1.) It's a decent interior, but it isn't quite up to par with the higher end models as should be expected. 
2-4.) Lots of turbo lag. The car is so slow below 3k RPM, and the DSG in "D" takes forever to catch a hint and shift down. Also, even in Dynamic mode, the throttle response is terrible. HOWEVER, in "S" the revs are always above 3k, the turbo is spooled, the throttle is touchy, and the power is smooth and linear. Still, in a normal driving situation, a Honda Accord V6 feels more responsive and faster. 
5.) It's decently smooth. Obviously not as smooth as a V6 or I6, but its not bad for a tiny 4 banger.
6.) Mine broke down before I put 2000 miles on it and has a few electrical niggles, but most people seem to be alright.
7.) I don't believe in leasing a car, but I don't have any experience with Audi leases so I can't comment.

Now that I'm re-reading this, it sounds like I don't like the car, but I love it. I've just found that keeping it in S mode with Drive Select in Dynamic is the only way to enjoy the car (It is OH so enjoyable). However, keeping it in S will probably bring your MPG down to the same level as your G. I get 21 mpg average in a stop & go traffic commute while in Auto & D.


----------



## Dabozo (Feb 22, 2015)

I have exact same car lol 
My opinions of the G are also on par. 

I've been contemplating a used s5 or new s3. 
The 'fun to drive' factor must be there. I don't want any regrets as I would not be keeping the G. 

I've driven the S5 both DSG and manual. Beautiful car, is faster but feels heavy, E steering is crap and exhaust note is meh. 
Have not driven S3 yet because I thought I had made up my mind on a s5.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

I came from a G35 and then two 3 year G37S 6MT leases so I have intimate knowledge of the vehicle. The S3 annihilates the G37S in almost every category except of course having a stick. The S3 is easily a second faster to 60 even without launch control and so much more nimble than the heavy G37.

I have the SS seats and Nappa leather which feels every bit as nice as the higher end models I sat in during my decision process

Admittedly my S3 has a Unitronic tune on it that should be good for 375HP but I completely disagree with DSTCs comment saying it feels less responsive than an Accord. One thing I learned is you cant use your toe on the gas pedal like many people are used to doing. Firmly place your entire foot on the pedal squarely with heel on the floor so you feel the pedals break points and learn where to push to get the result you want. You cant just give it a little goose, you have to be more aggressive and let it know you want speed. I will agree that the turbo can take awhile to spool up in comfort mode but thats what I expect.

Havent had a problem yet in 5k miles and my wife probably put 3500 of those on the car and loves it.

If the S3 can make a girl who was content with a Jetta and two Mazda 6s a fan and also reduces her car complaints by 80% its a win all around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSTC-Off (May 24, 2015)

Xanlith said:


> I completely disagree with DSTCs comment saying it feels less responsive than an Accord. One thing I learned is you cant use your toe on the gas pedal like many people are used to doing. Firmly place your entire foot on the pedal squarely with heel on the floor so you feel the pedals break points and learn where to push to get the result you want. *You cant just give it a little goose, you have to be more aggressive and let it know you want speed*. I will agree that the turbo can take awhile to spool up in comfort mode but thats what I expect.


Meanwhile you touch your big toe to the gas in a 2008 Honda Accord V6 and the front left tire is squealing louder than a white girl in a horror movie. Yes you have to firmly put your foot down for anything to happen in the S3. This is throttle lag.


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

Just like when you downshift on a Harley you KICK that bad boy shifter down!opcorn:


----------



## VW2Audi25 (Jun 17, 2015)

DSTC-Off said:


> Meanwhile you touch your big toe to the gas in a 2008 Honda Accord V6 and the front left tire is squealing louder than a white girl in a horror movie. Yes you have to firmly put your foot down for anything to happen in the S3. This is throttle lag.


Comparing a FWD to an AWD car. OK then. Did you expect to squeel your tires in the S3?


----------



## DSTC-Off (May 24, 2015)

VW2Audi25 said:


> Comparing a FWD to an AWD car. OK then. Did you expect to squeel your tires in the S3?


You can squeal the tires. I've done it many times, open diffs are so fun.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

DSTC-Off said:


> Meanwhile you touch your big toe to the gas in a 2008 Honda Accord V6 and the front left tire is squealing louder than a white girl in a horror movie. Yes you have to firmly put your foot down for anything to happen in the S3. This is throttle lag.


Sounds like you need some new tires.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

You don't need moar power, you need less rubber!


----------



## rwd6mt (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks a lot for responding everyone. Seems like there are actually a few people around here who have owned or currently own a G37 as well. 



DSTC-Off said:


> 1.) It's a decent interior, but it isn't quite up to par with the higher end models as should be expected.
> 2-4.) Lots of turbo lag. The car is so slow below 3k RPM, and the DSG in "D" takes forever to catch a hint and shift down. Also, even in Dynamic mode, the throttle response is terrible. HOWEVER, in "S" the revs are always above 3k, the turbo is spooled, the throttle is touchy, and the power is smooth and linear. Still, in a normal driving situation, a Honda Accord V6 feels more responsive and faster.
> 5.) It's decently smooth. Obviously not as smooth as a V6 or I6, but its not bad for a tiny 4 banger.
> 6.) Mine broke down before I put 2000 miles on it and has a few electrical niggles, but most people seem to be alright.
> ...



Honestly, I can't even get 21 mpg combined in my G even if i drive it like a grandma. Fuel economy is something that the G just cannot do. The G37 auto sedan might be able to hit that number but not my 6mt. If the S3 really has all this turbo lag that you speak of, that might be a deal breaker for me since I promised myself that my next car will have more low end grunt since the G lacks that. 




Xanlith said:


> I came from a G35 and then two 3 year G37S 6MT leases so I have intimate knowledge of the vehicle. The S3 annihilates the G37S in almost every category except of course having a stick. The S3 is easily a second faster to 60 even without launch control and so much more nimble than the heavy G37.
> 
> I have the SS seats and Nappa leather which feels every bit as nice as the higher end models I sat in during my decision process
> 
> ...


Glad to hear the S3 is much quicker, I only want to upgrade to the S3 if it will make a significant difference of course. How is the S3 in everyday normal driving? Does it feel more effortless and more willing to move? Much more low end than the G? One of the problems with the G is that it often doesn't feel like a 330hp car in everyday driving because who is going to rev the car out to 7600rpm every time? 

What do you think of the S3 interior design and quality in comparison to the G? 



It seems like I've heard some conflicting things about whether or not the S3 has significant turbo lag or not. I plan to go test drive the car in the next few days. I like a lot of things about the car on paper so hopefully it doesn't disappoint .




Dabozo said:


> I have exact same car lol
> My opinions of the G are also on par.
> 
> I've been contemplating a used s5 or new s3.
> ...


This. I also worry that I'll miss the fun nature of the G. I hope the S3 is also just plain fun to drive and not just fast and refined.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

rwd6mt said:


> It seems like I've heard some conflicting things about whether or not the S3 has significant turbo lag or not. I plan to go test drive the car in the next few days. I like a lot of things about the car on paper so hopefully it doesn't disappoint .


Just remember to change the drive select setting to 'dynamic' before judging its 'lag'. The throttle map is changed in the different settings. And people have stated that there's a software bug where if you leave it in dynamic, engine/transmission will revert to auto if you turn the car off/on, so you have to cycle it back to dynamic to get it back to dynamic for engine/transmission.


----------



## vvhiskey (May 24, 2015)

Turbo lag is a non-issue if you know how to drive the car. Downshifting a gear negates any issue of turbo lag and with the DSG it's effortless. The only turbo lag you can't get around is from a stop but if your launch counts you can easily access launch control. 

I achieved 34 mpg over a the course of a 400 mile trip by keeping the engine under 3k and out of boost. Both ends of performance and efficiency are there, you just have to change your driving style and tools. If you don't want to change your driving style, get a Tesla Model S, steer and mash the pedal as you desire.

Tl;dr: I recommend you test drive one, the engine power is there, the DSG is incredible, use both in conjunction to achieve the performance you are looking for.


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

Have you looked at the S4? It seems like a better fit for you in almost every category, except MPGs; I have been getting ~21 MPG with a 50/50 mix of city/highway and having "fun" while driving. 

You should be able to get a P+ S4 for ~$50k since MY16s are now in production and dealers will want to clear MY15 inventory. The supercharged V6 is super smooth (you can add extra whine with a CTS/Roc-Euro intake); the interior is more refined than the S3; the B8 S4 platform has been around and most of the issues have been resolved. 

I cross-shopped the R/S3/S4 and went with the S4. 

Audi does not usually have great lease deals. You can actually lease an M3 for about the same price as an S4, and M3>S4 if you don't need AWD.


----------



## Dabozo (Feb 22, 2015)

DSTC-Off said:


> Meanwhile you touch your big toe to the gas in a 2008 Honda Accord V6 and the front left tire is squealing louder than a white girl in a horror movie. Yes you have to firmly put your foot down for anything to happen in the S3. This is throttle lag.


throttle lag =


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

araemo said:


> Just remember to change the drive select setting to 'dynamic' before judging its 'lag'. The throttle map is changed in the different settings. And people have stated that there's a software bug where if you leave it in dynamic, engine/transmission will revert to auto if you turn the car off/on, so you have to cycle it back to dynamic to get it back to dynamic for engine/transmission.


Yes if the last driver left it in Dynamic mode when you turn the car back on it will actually not be using the Dynamic map. You can easily tell if this is the case if you see 'D' rather than 'S' in the center info display between your gauges. Just hit drive select until it cycles back around to Dynamic and 'S' appears in your info display.

As far as normal everyday driving in Comfort mode the car is more refined than the G37 with less of the vibration but a stiffer suspension at least with the magnetic ride I have. In my G37 I could always feel vibrations from the road in my pedals and the engine in my stick. In the Audi I dont feel that but if you hit a pothole, you really feel it more than the G37 in my opinion. Its also fun even in Comfort mode as an everyday driver but admittedly doesnt take off as quickly. Call it turbo lag or whatever you want, its still got more than enough pep to get you 0-60 faster than you would want to with a cop around and lets be honest, in my daily commute, I can't launch anyway with all the traffic and lights and speed limit signs.

As for the interior comparison the Audi is again more refined. Dials feel heavier and spin more smoothly or click with authority. I also don't have a single squeak after 5000 miles in the Audi. In my G37S, it used to drive me nuts that I had a rattle in my steering column that would only go away if I readjusted how far in or out the wheel was. When I was riding in silence I also could hear a thin piece of metal or spring vibrating in my front passenger seat belt buckle so I'd have to buckle the belt without anyone in it. There were other noises it made, every once in awhile the G37S would let out a loud twang from underneath the vehicle when I was backing up that sounded like a really strong spring being sprung. I also had the cruise control freak out where it would flash 'Cruise' on and off every second until I shut off the car and turned it back on. I've had zero problems with the S3. Perhaps I've been lucky as there have been ample reports of what looks like lemons in the 2015 MY but I think I may have dodged those waiting for the SS seats with Nappa. Btw if you had Nappa in the G37, don't skimp on it in the S3. You'll be sorry if you do.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Xanlith said:


> Yes if the last driver left it in Dynamic mode when you turn the car back on it will actually not be using the Dynamic map. You can easily tell if this is the case if you see 'D' rather than 'S' in the center info display between your gauges. Just hit drive select until it cycles back around to Dynamic and 'S' appears in your info display.
> 
> As far as normal everyday driving in Comfort mode the car is more refined than the G37 with less of the vibration but a stiffer suspension at least with the magnetic ride I have. In my G37 I could always feel vibrations from the road in my pedals and the engine in my stick. In the Audi I dont feel that but if you hit a pothole, you really feel it more than the G37 in my opinion. Its also fun even in Comfort mode as an everyday driver but admittedly doesnt take off as quickly. Call it turbo lag or whatever you want, its still got more than enough pep to get you 0-60 faster than you would want to with a cop around and lets be honest, in my daily commute, I can't launch anyway with all the traffic and lights and speed limit signs.


If at all possible, get on a road where you can test the throttle response NOT FROM A STOP. I was rather concerned about turbo lag myself, but even between 2k-3k RPM in the middle/high gears, it'll pull hard if you give it any gas at all beyond what you were using to maintain speed (and of course, do that while in manual mode. Any 'auto' will do stupid stuff if you suddenly make it want to downshift). The DSG (and the related programming for the ABS brake hold, torque limits during clutch slipping, etc.) is responsible for most of the slowness from a stop, in my opinion... but I've already adapted to driving the DSG, since I'm coming from another DSG car, not a manual (though, I did go from a Nissan 6-speed manual to the current car).


----------



## HurrayFive (Jul 12, 2015)

I drove a G35S for a short while and while it's not exactly the same it's close enough. The S3 feels leagues above in every way. Like most others are saying, just go drive one. I was worried about the lag most spoke of until I drove one, it's an easy adjustment when the car is stock. In comfort mode with the tranny in D (normal mode), that DSG lag on take off is there, but not in a way that kills it for you. Put the car in dynamic and the tranny in S (sport mode) and it's largely avoided once you get used to letting the DSG engage before hitting the gas (basically anything over a mile an hour)

If modding is at all your bag though, holy crapballs. A simple tune, intake, and downpipe (roughly 2K investment) gives the car ~400HP/TQ, an 11 second quarter and supercar-like 0-60 sprints...it also _dramatically_ improves turbo spool, to the point you're hard pressed to find a situation where massive power isn't a tap of the throttle away.

On top of that, I've put 8K miles on the car over almost 6 months now, 6K of those miles while tuned...and I haven't had a single issue. No interior rattles, no wierd noises, nothing at all, car has been a champ the whole time. Would totally recommend!


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

The other thing I forgot to mention is the G37 would plateau and stop accelerating as quickly as it did in its powerband in 2 and 3rd gear. The S3 with my tune *never stops pulling like a train*. I'm sure it does at some ungodly speed but I havent had the road to experience where that is yet and I've gotten it up to about 110mph.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Like I said before...the best bang for your buck sports car!


----------



## Antariusz (Nov 19, 2014)

I've taken my A3 convertible up to about 125, pulled hard almost the entire way there with a stage 1 apr tune, but you could tell it was starting to peter out after 120.


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

scope213 said:


> Like I said before...the best bang for your buck sports car!


Agreed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

scope213 said:


> Like I said before...the best bang for your buck sports car!


100%, not to mention great fuel economy!


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

scope213 said:


> Like I said before...the best bang for your buck sports car!


The R/S3 are basically the same car, but the R is $10k less. Hmm, I wonder which is the best bang-for-the-buck sports car...


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

Once broken in, 30mpg is easy!! 

The car is supposed to go to D whenever you fire it up. It is not a bug. Porsche does the same thing in ALL of their models too. They want to make sure you are ready and really wanting S. 

And there SHOULD be lag in D. it is in all fairness your gas mileage mode and is being lazy and economical to do so. 

I will say, and GIAC verified, Audi has made the tip in throttle response in D very very mellow. Software 100% fixes that!! Not just the power level is increased but tip in throttle response is night and day. and with a high 11s 1/4, 0-60 in 3.8 sec sprint, the NEW performance is simply jaw dropping.

I've yet to full top it out...........as it needs to be safe and legal, but have blasted it up to and easy 156. It had just shifted out of 5th in the 140s and was pulling very strongly until we ran out of afformentioned safe, clear road


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

I need this tune!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

